# New Jersey Hunterdon county



## ukie (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, 
I cover Flemington, Kingwood, Pittstown. Can help someone. I also have calls from Readington and Hampton, Bloomsbury from my customers and new ones. Just got one from Whitehouse (no, not the one on Penn Ave. in DC) Let's talk. Rule#1 You will not touch any landscaping/lawncare and bla....bla.... not even talk about.....just plowing. I was in business for a long time, know people and spend a "ton" on advertisement. If you need my help, I will do same.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

All of my accounts are in Lebanon and Annandale. We do Lebanon Plaza, Lebanon Courtyard, and 75 drives and private roads up here. Usually have 3-4 guys in per event. We do take additional call in's after our contract work is done. My cell is 908-334-0555.
Have another guy thats helps us out ocassionally in Quakertown that covers your area as well.

I have not seen anyone else on this board from Hunterdon County....


----------

